# Geländeradtouristikveranstaltung mit dem ESK am 29.08 anno 2004



## eL (19. August 2004)

Am Sonntag den 29.08.2004 gedenke ich eine ausgedehnte Geländeradrunde im Stromberg zu fahren.Wer mir folgen möchte soll dies hier kundtun und desweiteren folgende bedingungen erfüllen

-Pünktlich 0930 in Sternenfels erscheinen
-Ein funktionstüchtiges gepflegt und gewartetes geländerad mit sich führen
-etwas proviant und ein getränk im tornistor haben
-ausgeschlafen und in vorschriftsmässiger radfahrbekleidung !!!!
-gute laune mitbringen und die nummer von der bergwacht im feldfernsprecher haben

Ich gedenke gegen 1000 ab Sternenfels loszulurchen und nach etwa 100km dort wieder aufzuschlagen (je nachdem wie fit ihr alle seid).Unterwegs wird es eine nahrungsaufnahmepause geben und wir werden an ein/2 brunnen zur flüssigkeitsbetankung vorbeikommen.Ein Mannschaftswagen wird nicht mitfahren sodass Dämpferservice wärend des sprunges von der abrisskante eher unwahrscheinlich sein werden.Die streckenführung erfolgt sehr human sodass die leichten steigungen hinauf und die trails bergab befahren werden <--das ist ein grosses zugeständniss meinerseits.Wer zum baden beinkleider und trockentücher benötigt solle diese mitführen denn wir werden ein/2/drei wasserlöcher tangieren, flussdurchfahrten erspare ich euch.

eL


----------



## Wooly (19. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag den 29.08.2004 gedenke ich eine ausgedehnte Geländeradrunde im Stromberg zu fahren.Wer mir folgen möchte soll dies hier kundtun und desweiteren folgende bedingungen erfüllen



Isch komme mit. Ich wollte ja immer mal mit rickman durch den Schuggersand, jetzt halt dann mit el um den Stromberg.



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> Die streckenführung erfolgt sehr human sodass die leichten steigungen hinauf und die trails bergab befahren werden



Ich würde ja stark für eine Verkürzung der Gesammtstrecke zugunsten einer Erhöhung des Trailfaktors (auch bergauf) plädieren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (19. August 2004)

ich dagegen bin wie immer bedingungslos mit allem einverstanden, benötige lediglich noch eine mitfahrgelegenheit ab karlsruhe/oststadt


----------



## eL (19. August 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte ja immer mal mit rickman durch den Schuggersand,...


seit wann fährt rikki mit dem geländerad???? der iss doch rennradlusche und....... na sehet selbst an dem rosa IBC logo :kotz:



			
				Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde ja stark für eine Verkürzung der Gesammtstrecke plädieren ...



bei mir wird hier nich rumplädiert du ferkel   


eL


----------



## Cook (19. August 2004)

Bin auch dabei.
100km ist o.k. Dann sind wir ja schon um 1400 zurück - klasse!
Hilfreich wäre evtl. den GENAUEN Treffpunkt zu verraten.


----------



## bluesky (20. August 2004)

ich plane hier grad rum .. 29igster .. wenn ich um 28 nachts heimdüse könnte ich am nächsten morgen spalier stehen 

wie lange braucht man von ka nach stromdings ?


----------



## Cook (20. August 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> ich plane hier grad rum .. 29igster .. wenn ich um 28 nachts heimdüse könnte ich am nächsten morgen spalier stehen



Wär ich schon dafür!


----------



## Froschel (20. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> .................... loszulurchen und nach etwa 100km dort wieder aufzuschlagen ............................
> 
> eL



ich glaub da muß ich an meinem Radl noch massives Gewichtstunig betreiben. 100KM Strampelrunden sind ihm ja sowas von fremd....

Ich fang schon mal an das Profil zu glätten....


----------



## Route66 (20. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag den 29.08.2004 gedenke ich eine ausgedehnte Geländeradrunde im Stromberg zu fahren.Wer mir folgen möchte soll dies hier kundtun und desweiteren folgende bedingungen erfüllen
> 
> -Pünktlich 0930 in Sternenfels erscheinen
> -Ein funktionstüchtiges gepflegt und gewartetes geländerad mit sich führen
> ...


na also, geht doch   
Da ich aber nachmittags eh keine Zeit habe, werde ich morgens früher losrollen und zur vereinbarten Zeit am Treffpunkt aufschlagen. Werde dann ein Stück mitrollen und muss mich dann leider irgendwann ausklinken  da ich im weiteren Tagesverlauf leider schon anderweitig verplant bin   

eL: hast Du schon nen *genauen* Treffpunkt ausbaldovert ?
Falls nicht, würde ich mal den Parkplatz des Sportplatzes oder der Skateranlage vorschlagen. Liegt kurz ausserhalb von Sternenfels in Richtung Diefenbach (Maulbronn) bei der Abzweigung nach Häfnerhaslach. 
Da sollte es auf jeden Fall Platz für die Autos usw. haben, auch im Hinblick auf das Strassenfest.
Alternative: bei Dir vor der Haustüre aber das findet eh kein Schwein   
Sag mal an, wo Du denkst.

Der Rolf H. und der Schlammpaddler wollen auch kommen. Mal sehen, ob wir sonst noch einen der Nieferner begeistern können.

Also, ick froi mir 

Bis denn


----------



## Schwarzspecht (20. August 2004)

Route66 schrieb:
			
		

> werde ich morgens früher losrollen und zur vereinbarten Zeit am Treffpunkt aufschlagen



... ich werde wohl von Karlsruhe zum Treff radln. Wenn jemand mitmöchte: Start 4:45 Uhr Rintheim, Ernststraße.

Dann werdens wenigstens insgesamt 200 km ...


----------



## Froschel (20. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich werde wohl von Karlsruhe zum Treff radln. Wenn jemand mitmöchte: Start 4:45 Uhr Rintheim, Ernststraße.
> 
> Dann werdens wenigstens insgesamt 200 km ...



lieber etwas später, um diese Zeit wird noch geschossen.




.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Route66 (20. August 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> lieber etwas später, um diese Zeit wird noch geschossen.
> 
> 
> .


etwa nach komischen Vögeln


----------



## Wooly (20. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir wird hier nich rumplädiert du ferkel



na gut, dann fordere ich es halt ... ich will den Stromberg & seine Trails kennenlernen, Olympia ist gerade in Athen ...


----------



## Route66 (20. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich werde wohl von Karlsruhe zum Treff radln. Wenn jemand mitmöchte: Start 4:45 Uhr Rintheim, Ernststraße.
> 
> Dann werdens wenigstens insgesamt 200 km ...


  
Schwarzspecht, das war ja nicht so gemeint, dass es mir nicht früh genug losgeht oder mir nicht weit genug ist. 
Es ist nur so, dass ich gegen 13:00 Uhr wieder daheim sein sollte weil ich nachmittags schon etwas vorhaben muss    und wenn dann erst um 10:00 oder noch später in Sternenfels gestartet wird, kann ichs gleich lassen. 

Ich hoffe, ich darf mich trotzdem ein Stück weit einklinken und die Jungs hinter den Nicks mal kennenlernen 

Gruss Marko


----------



## Schwarzspecht (20. August 2004)

Route66 schrieb:
			
		

> Schwarzspecht, das war ja nicht so gemeint ...



dito!


----------



## eL (23. August 2004)

_wie uns heut genosse Pedalowski in seinen wöchentlichen bericht mitteilte wird es am Sonntag NICHT zu der berühmt berüchtigt und gefürchteten Menschenunwürdigen ESKschleifertour kommen!!! Grund hierfür sind die zur zeit im heilungsprozess befindlichen Asphaltflechten des veranstalters,  welche er sich am voherigen Mittwoch auf einer nicht genehmigten erkundungstour zuzog.Dabei war die zielperson Bei der letzten haarnadelkurve der Sternenfelserburgabfahrt durch einen ihm sich in den weg stellenden Opel Tigra ins straucheln geraten und unschön vom spochtgerät abgegangen.
Experten warnen nun vor einer verharmlosung der Sonntäglichen veranstaltung!!!! Die teilnehmer müssen immer noch selber in die pedale treten um genug fahrt aufzunehmen um nicht durch einen ströhmungsabriss umzufallen.Lediglich in der Länge der strecke darf mit einer abmilderung gerechnet werden. vorsichtige schätzungen belaufen sich auf ungefähre 70km.
Weiterhin erfordert es die sachlage,den starttermin auf 0900 um lächerliche 1800 sekunden vorzuverlegen. Da es unabdinbar ist das die zielperson um 1700 bewaffnet mit Malerkram und Putzzeuch in einem transportmittel richtung Berlin sitzt um dort am Montag zweitklassigen wohnraum am rande der stadt wieder urbar zu machen ud diesen dem nächsten Hartz IV empfänger zu verfügung zu stellen. _

 unglaubliche vorfälle   
und was sagt uns das??? genau... "der feind liest mit"

bis dann eL


----------



## eL (23. August 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> na gut, dann fordere ich es halt...



Das ist genau DER ton und genau NUR DEN ton verstehe ich   



			
				Strasse66 schrieb:
			
		

> Parkplatz des Sportplatzes oder der Skateranlage vorschlagen. Liegt kurz ausserhalb von Sternenfels in Richtung Diefenbach (Maulbronn) bei der Abzweigung nach Häfnerhaslach.
> Da sollte es auf jeden Fall Platz für die Autos usw. haben, auch im Hinblick auf das Strassenfest.



Ja das denk ich auch!!! also noch vor Sternenfels links in wald rein auf den parkplatz.



			
				BlauerHimmel schrieb:
			
		

> ich plane hier grad rum .. 29igster .. wenn ich um 28 nachts heimdüse könnte ich am nächsten morgen spalier stehen
> wie lange braucht man von ka nach stromdings ?



Das schaffst du schon   also ich hab nach Marxzell ne stunde gebrauch mit dem vierrad.



			
				FroschKönich schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub da muß ich an meinem Radl noch massives Gewichtstunig betreiben. 100KM Strampelrunden sind ihm ja sowas von fremd....



Nun ist die sachlage ja entschärft.
Wieviel kilo hast denn schon runtergefeilt von deinem t72????   Darfst du damit schon wieder auf ne LKW waage?

Also ich bitte dann mal um ne Teilnehmeranzahlmeldung von den drei fraktionen:
NL-Kantenklatscher
NL-Ultraleichtluschen
Nieferner-Beergartenradler

ab einer gewissen anzahl an MTB rowdys muss ich den schizz hier anmelden und noch gewisse "Überfluggenehmigungen" einholen. Wir wollen doch nix illegales tun.  oder   

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (23. August 2004)

Hallo eL!
Wenn ich deine Worte richtig deute, dann hats dich geschmissen???
Und hast du was abbekommen? Ich hoffe nicht allzu viel!
Bevor du hier Terminprobleme oder gesundheitl. Probleme bekommst erklär noch mal kurz die Sachlage. Vielleicht kann man ja verschieben/umorganisieren...nix verzwinge!


----------



## Route66 (23. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bitte dann mal um ne Teilnehmeranzahlmeldung von den drei fraktionen:
> NL-Kantenklatscher
> NL-Ultraleichtluschen
> *Nieferner-Beergartenradler* & _Spassbiker_


bin dabei   
Mein Kollege Steffen aus den USA ist gerade wieder mal im Land und kommt wohl auch mit.




			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> ab einer gewissen anzahl an MTB rowdys muss ich den schizz hier anmelden und noch gewisse "Überfluggenehmigungen" einholen. Wir wollen doch nix illegales tun.  oder
> 
> eL


hää


----------



## Schwarzspecht (23. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bitte dann mal um ne Teilnehmeranzahlmeldung von den drei fraktionen:
> NL-Kantenklatscher
> NL-Ultraleichtluschen
> Nieferner-Beergartenradler



Vierte Fraktion:
NL-Stinknormalbiker -> 1 Teilnehmer

Treffpunkt Parkplatz Spochtanlage in Rocca di Stelle!?!?


----------



## Route66 (23. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Vierte Fraktion:
> NL-Stinknormalbiker -> 1 Teilnehmer
> 
> Treffpunkt Parkplatz Spochtanlage in Rocca di Stelle!?!?


sehr schön, weiter so  



Für alle Gelbfüssler  und sonstige Auswärtige    mal ne kleine Wegbeschreibung:
Unter Reiseplanung.de hab ich mal geschaut und von KA sagen die mir auch: auf der B293 nach Bretten und dann über Oberderdingen nach 75447 Sternenfels (Fahrzeit 56 Min. für 40 km !).

Also: wenn ihr von der B293 auf die B35 bei Bretten rechts abbiegt fahrt ihr am besten erst mal fast an Bretten vorbei bis zur letzten Einfahrt nach Bretten (rechts abfahren von der B35 beim Freibad). Dann am Freibad vorbei nach Bretten rein und danach die erste Strasse rechts ab (vor der Fussgängerampel) nach Oberderdingen hoch.
In Oberderdingen immer auf der Vorfahrtsstrasse bis mitten rein in den Ort, dann an der Kreuzung beim Marktplatz wieder rechts ab nach Sternenfels.
In Sternenfels erst mal wieder mittenrein und nach einer kurzen Steigung im Ort an der Kreuzung rechst abbiegen in Richtung Maulbronn / Mühlacker. 
Immer auf dieser Strasse bleiben bis zum Ortsende und dann 200 m nach Ortsende kommt links die Abzweigung nach Häfnerhaslach und da ist auch schon der Sportplatz   
Na, alle Klarheiten beseitigt   

Also gutes Gelingen. Und nehmt genügend Schläuche und Ersatzdämpfer mit, soll bei euch ja ab und zu vorkommen, dass was kaputt geht 

Gruss


----------



## lelebebbel (23. August 2004)

hier noch ein fraktionsloser

zur zeit ebenfalls wegen eines kleinen unfalls auf ersatzteile wartend, aber die kommen sicher noch diese woche

ich brauch nur wie schon erwähnt noch eine mitfahrgelegenheit von ka nach starrock!


----------



## Haring (23. August 2004)

Will auch mit! 
Fraktion 5: Fraktionslos  

@Schwarzspecht
Warmupkatzenbergfeierabendrunde am Do  ?

MFG Haring


----------



## Froschel (23. August 2004)

mein Körper hat mir soeben mitgeteilt, daß er am Sonntag nicht  um 7.30 geweckt werden will. So ein Mißt.


----------



## bluesky (23. August 2004)

ich kann DEFINITIV nicht definitv zusagen ... also wenn ich da bin 
fahr ich mit (wirklich) und wenn nicht dann nicht auf mich warten 

wünsch auf jeden fall viel spass


----------



## specialist (23. August 2004)

Was macht ihr jetzt  wird gefahren oder nicht  .
Wie gesagt, ich muß leider arbeiten  aber wenn ihr verlegen würdet...aus welchen Gründen auch immer...wäre ich dabei.

specialist

@eL bisse verletzt???


----------



## Route66 (23. August 2004)

Hi Speci,



			
				specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht ihr jetzt  wird gefahren oder nicht  .


so wie ich eL verstanden habe, will er jetzt schon fahren aber wohl nicht die Hammertour wie ursprünglich geplant sondern ne etwas verkürzte Variante bei etwas früherem Start (Froschel, willst Du nicht nochmal in Dein Innerstes lauschen ??    ) eben weil er sich gemault hat und weil er abends wohl noch nach Berlin fahren muss.

Ich denke, das er dann für die ultraharte Hammertour nochmal nen separaten Termin ansetzen wird, *oder eL ???* Dabei kann ja auch nochmal über die Startzeit verhandelt werden.   

Warten wir halt mal was eL noch dazu meint.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (23. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> NL-Stinknormalbiker -> 1 Teilnehmer


Kommt aus KA


			
				lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> ich brauch nur wie schon erwähnt noch eine mitfahrgelegenheit von ka nach starrock!


Sucht Mitfahrgelegenheit


			
				Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Biete noch einen Platz ab KA, wenn der bernhard mit mir fährt.





			
				skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> will auch aus KA anreisen und zähle mich am ehesten zu den Klatschluschen.


Falls erforderlich kann ich ein Auto für 2-3 Personen zu Verfügung stellen. Sollen wir uns zwecks gemeinsamer Anreise zusammentun? Treffpunkt könnte beispielsweise Mannmobilia sein.

Ich muss allerdings für eine frühe Rückreise plädieren, da mein Ausgang üblicherweise Sonntags zwischen 1400 und 1500 endet.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## specialist (23. August 2004)

Das werden ja immer mehr  , das sind die Momente wo ich meinen Job hasse  

@skuehnen: Wir hatten doch mal über ne 180er Scheibe für unsere Stumpy´s vorne gepostet. Hast Du für Dich eine Lösung gefunden???

MfG specialist


----------



## eL (23. August 2004)

Also die tour wird gefahren!!!!geniffen wird nicht!!!! Nicht unter meinem Kommando!!! Niemals!!

Da seit meinem evilknievilstunt vom letzten mittwoch schon eine gewisse zeit vergangen ist werd ich am sonntag fit sein wien x0 schaltwerk..... also nur keine angst 

Es gibt ja grundsätzlich 2 möglichkeiten:

einstens: Samstags beginn um 1000 und ende so gegen 1700

zweitens: Sonntags um 0900 und ende gegen 1600

beides ist denkbar aber samstags wäre für mich erträglicher da ich montags in Berlin sein muss um ne wohnung zu malern.Also doch lieber sonntag weil leicht kann ja jeder und was uns nich umbringt macht uns nur härter.

@alle die die nich kommen wollen weil sie lieber was anderes machen
ihr sollt zerplatzen vor neid   
nee quatsch... spätzle gemacht.... is ja keine abschlusstour sondern ne fraktionsvereinigungstour demzufolge wirds die ein oder andere ratspochtveranstaltung schon noch geben wo ihr dann teilnehmen dürft.

@rute sechsundsechzich
du hast die jetz alle zum sportplatz bestellt ja??!! nagut dann solls so sein.

@frosch
neulich hab ich mein körper gefragt ob er wohl diese rampe dort hochfahren würde.Da sagt der doch glatt nö   Na da hab ich ihn trotzdem hochgescheut und es hat ihn nich ummebracht.Dies nennt man körperbeherrschung.Wenn du jetzt dein körper beherrschen würdest dann könntest du schon sonntag so früh aufstehen   wenn du weiter auf ihn hörst dann wirst am ende noch schwanger   

Nur mal so am rande!!
könn wir jetz ma durchzählen?? so richtig mit zahlen und soooo?
eins:eL abtrünniger preuße auf geheimer mission


bis denne eL


----------



## lelebebbel (23. August 2004)

auch wenn ich noch nicht ganz verstanden hab was jetzt wann und wo passiert:

zwo: lelebebbel, bauchbremser, allzeit bereit


mein körper erzählt mir auch die ganze zeit irgendeinen stuss: "geh schlafen", "nein fahr da nicht runter das ist viel zu steil", "vorsicht, das könnte giftig sein", "brems! da kommt ne kurve", "bleib zuhause, gleich gibts regen", blabla - wo käm ich denn hin wenn ich da immer drauf hören würde? keine ahnung, aber jedenfalls nicht weit...


----------



## Don Stefano (23. August 2004)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Wir hatten doch mal über ne 180er Scheibe für unsere Stumpy´s vorne gepostet. Hast Du für Dich eine Lösung gefunden?


Nein, die Lösung ist immer noch halbfertig, weil mir niemand eine 180er Grimeca-Scheibe verticken will. Ich melde mich im passenden Thread, wenn es soweit ist.


			
				El schrieb:
			
		

> könn wir jetz ma durchzählen?? so richtig mit zahlen und soooo?


zweieinhalb: skuehnen, der sich noch nicht sicher ist, ob Weib und Kind die lange Abwesenheit ertragen werden.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## OnkelW (24. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ...da ich montags in Berlin sein muss um ne wohnung zu malern....


Na dett iss aba schön mein lieber eL, dass de uns ma wieda besuchen kommst. Hoffentlich ist auch noch Zeit für ne Hopfenlimo nebenbei. Neben dem Malern meine ich...

tschö Boulette
OnkelW


----------



## Schwarzspecht (24. August 2004)

Drei: schreibs jetzt - glaube ich - zum dritten Mal. Macht aber nix! Nur nicht dreimal zählen!!!

@ skuehnen
gemeinsame Anreise ist unbedingt empfehlenswert - evtl. kann ich auch unseren Kombi bekommen. Werde mal freundlich anfragen ...

@ haring
Warm-up Katzenberg? Schaunmermal, wie's Wetter wird - letzte Woche sind wir Wattkopf gefahren. Werde mal die Kollegen fragen ...

Biste jetzt den Ventoux hochgeklettert?


----------



## Schlammpaddler (24. August 2004)

Es ist echt zum heulen! 
Die erste offizielle IBC-Strombergtour und mein Rad hängt ohne Dämpfer an der Wand.   Äusserst unwarscheinlich, daß sich dieser Zustand zum Wochenende hin noch ändert wird.   
Sollte doch noch Ersatz aufindbar sein werde ich zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort sein! 

@Marko:
Du wirst die Ortskundige Strombergfraktion wohl alleine vertreten müssen. Mach uns keine Schande! 

Der nächste Strombergevent kommt bestimmt - dann aber auch mit allen Singletrails bergauf.   

Ich wünsch Euch schonmal viel Schbass!!


Grüssle
Martin


----------



## Haring (24. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> @ haring
> Warm-up Katzenberg? Schaunmermal, wie's Wetter wird - letzte Woche sind wir Wattkopf gefahren. Werde mal die Kollegen fragen ...


Einfach bescheid sagen. Würd aber auch mal ne Wattkopfrunde mitfahrn.


			
				Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Biste jetzt den Ventoux hochgeklettert?


Gleich 2mal. 21 km mit durchschnittlich 9-10 % Steigung schlaucht ganz schön, vor allem bei 12 °C und diesem beschissenen Gegenwind. Da ich beim erstenmal nix vom Gipfel zu sehen bekam, weil es neblig war wie die Sau(keine 10 m Sicht), sind wir am nächsten Tag den gleichen ******weg nochmal bei schönerem Wetter gefahrn. Zum Abschluss vom Urlaub waren dann die 21 Spitzkehren hinauf nach Alp d' Huez fast schon Routine.

MFG Haring


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haring (24. August 2004)

Achso hab's durchzählen vergessen. Dann bin ich nach Adam Riese wohl Nr. 4!

MFG Haring


----------



## Route66 (24. August 2004)

So, 

also erst mal:  *fünf*  




			
				Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist echt zum heulen!
> Die erste offizielle IBC-Strombergtour und mein Rad hängt ohne Dämpfer an der Wand.   Äusserst unwarscheinlich, daß sich dieser Zustand zum Wochenende hin noch ändert wird.
> Sollte doch noch Ersatz aufindbar sein werde ich zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort sein!


   Martin, was ist denn los, ist das Scott zusammengebrochen   
Jetzt mach aber mal hin, dass das wieder wird bis zum So.
Und ich dachte, Du hast noch ein Hardtail ??  Fahr doch mit dem !?




			
				Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> @Marko:
> Du wirst die Ortskundige Strombergfraktion wohl alleine vertreten müssen. Mach uns keine Schande!


der Rolf H. hat mir mündlich eigentlich auch schon zugesagt, ich hoffe der schwächelt nicht *auch* noch ab - aber bei dem Wetter... und Rolf als eingefleischter Schönwetterbiker   
Mein Kollege möchte dann evtl. auch noch mit wenns Wetter nicht zu bescheiden ist, muss aber nochmal nachfragen.




			
				Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> Der nächste Strombergevent kommt bestimmt - dann aber auch mit allen Singletrails bergauf.


uups, da fällt mir ein vielleicht sollte ich meinen Dämpfer auch mal irgend wann warten lassen...


@ eL
hab ich jetzt erst bemerkt, dass Du wohl eigentlich den Parkplatz der Skateranlage gemeint hast. 
Aber der  Sportplatz ist da ja nur 50m über die Strasse entfernt und ist halt besser zu finden und auch angeschrieben. Denke das passt schon.


Gruzz


----------



## Rolf H. (24. August 2004)

Route66 schrieb:
			
		

> der Rolf H. hat mir mündlich eigentlich auch schon zugesagt, ich hoffe der schwächelt nicht *auch* noch ab - aber bei dem Wetter... und Rolf als eingefleischter Schönwetterbiker



Hallöchen !
Wenn das Wetter trocken ist werde ich mich als schliessender in der Gruppe ganz hinten einreihen . Ich werd mal versuchen den "Gore-Gerhard" noch zu aktivieren . Hoffentlich findet er zusammen mit eL zum Abschluss einen Biergarten ; vor drei Wochen sassen wir am Tourende eine dreiviertel Stunde in einener Bushaltestelle ..... Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte !  
 Grüssle Rolf


----------



## Schlammpaddler (25. August 2004)

Route66 schrieb:
			
		

> Martin, was ist denn los, ist das Scott zusammengebrochen
> Jetzt mach aber mal hin, dass das wieder wird bis zum So.
> Und ich dachte, Du hast noch ein Hardtail ??  Fahr doch mit dem !?


Neenee, nicht zusammengebrochen (obwohl ich dem momentan schon das dritte Jahr anhaltenden Frieden nicht so recht traue), nur ein normaler Dämpferservice, weil die Negativkammer mal wieder ... *pffffffffffffffff*   
Eventuell wäre die Idee mit dem Haarteil garnicht so schlecht. Es wird dann zwar hart (weil nicht nur Hardtail sondern auch Hardfront), aber wir sind ja nicht zum Spass hier.
Ich werd heut Abend mal noch den Bikeoman bearbeiten. Der hat sicher auch Interesse, und möglicherweise erklärt er sich auch noch solidarisch und nimmt auch das Starre. 
Was solls, sonst mach ich halt zusammen mit Rolf die rote Laterne. Ein guter Schluß ziert schliesslich alles. Gell Rolf?!   

Also dann sag ich jetzt mal unter Vorbehalt - ääähm wo waren wir stehengeblieben, ah ja - *SECHS*



			
				Route66 schrieb:
			
		

> uups, da fällt mir ein vielleicht sollte ich meinen Dämpfer auch mal irgend wann warten lassen...


HE!! Kneifen gilt nicht! Wenn ich tatsächlich mit dem ungefederten zum Start rollen sollte, dann kannst du dir den Termin (welcher irgendwann stattfindet) schonmal freinehmen. 



			
				Rolf H. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen !
> Wenn das Wetter trocken ist werde ich mich als schliessender in der Gruppe ganz hinten einreihen . Ich werd mal versuchen den "Gore-Gerhard" noch zu aktivieren . Hoffentlich findet er zusammen mit eL zum Abschluss einen Biergarten ; vor drei Wochen sassen wir am Tourende eine dreiviertel Stunde in einener Bushaltestelle ..... Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte !


Keine Sorge Rolf, das Wetter wird gut. 
Was den Biergarten betrifft:
Wie ich schon weiter oben erwähnte sind wir nicht zum Spass da. 
In einer Bushaltestelle? Mein Gott, wie die Teenager.   

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## Schlammpaddler (25. August 2004)

Juhuuuuuu!  
Ich hab grad eine Anruf vonm Bikdealer bekommen. Mein Dämpfer liegt zur Abholung bereit. *freu*
[Schleichwerbung] Da soll einer noche was gegen Sportimport sagen.  
Über die Jungs von Mr. Bike in PF lass ich eh nix kommen.  
[/Schleichwerbung]

Support your local Bikeshop!

Also wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann sind meine schlechten Ausreden verpufft. Wenigstens muss ich nicht Hardtailen. *schwitz*


----------



## lelebebbel (26. August 2004)

na hoffentlich kommt mein lenker auch noch - sonst kann ich nur jeradeaus fahrn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (26. August 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> na hoffentlich kommt mein lenker auch noch - sonst kann ich nur jeradeaus fahrn...



Mach`n Fixie draus und lenk mit dem Hintern - das is wahre Härte.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (26. August 2004)

Na, geht doch! Hab meiner Frau das Auto für Sonntag abgeschwätzt und somit Platz für 2 Biker mit Bike (oder Klapprad)!

@ eL
Fragen an den Scheffe: habe ich irgendwas von Sonntag 9 Uhr gelesen? Ist der Termin jetzt fix? Bleibts dabei? Fahren wir bei jedem Wetter? Und woher kommt dieser Geruch?


----------



## Don Stefano (26. August 2004)

Das Wetter für Sonntag soll ja toll werden...  

wetter.com  
wetter.de  

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Liwi (26. August 2004)

So und jetzt noch mal zu mitlesen.............
wie lange und wieviel Km sollens den werden und wo solls hingehen ?
Ich bin einfach nur zu faul mir den Thread nochmal von vorne anzutun !


----------



## eL (26. August 2004)

ja Sonntach 0900 jehtz los!!!!   
wetter is irrelevant

in der bushaltestelle mussten wir ausharren weil doch tatsächlich nicht eine gastronomische einrichtung zu der zeit willens war uns einlass zu gewähren

el


----------



## eL (26. August 2004)

Liwi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin einfach nur zu faul mir den Thread nochmal von vorne anzutun !



Liwi sie haben ein problem


----------



## Rolf H. (26. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> in der bushaltestelle mussten wir ausharren weil doch tatsächlich nicht eine gastronomische einrichtung zu der zeit willens war uns einlass zu gewähren
> 
> el


Stimmt ! Schande über die Elektricmountaingastronomie ! 
  @ mitkunstoffenrumhantierer   : Der Stromberg ist nach den letzten Regentagen durch seine tonige Erde ( lässt wenig Wasser abfliessen ) bestimmt sehr schlammig ; entweder eventuell Tourenänderung oder nicht erschrecken wenn die gesammten Biker im Morrast versinken ! ;-O 
   Grüssle Rolf


----------



## eL (26. August 2004)

> entweder eventuell Tourenänderung


 och  nö



> wenn die gesammten Biker im Morrast versinken


 natürliche auslese


----------



## Schlammpaddler (27. August 2004)

Rolf H. schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt ! Schande über die Elektricmountaingastronomie !
> @ mitkunstoffenrumhantierer   : Der Stromberg ist nach den letzten Regentagen durch seine tonige Erde ( lässt wenig Wasser abfliessen ) bestimmt sehr schlammig ; entweder eventuell Tourenänderung oder nicht erschrecken wenn die gesammten Biker im Morrast versinken ! ;-O
> Grüssle Rolf


Auf diese Weise werdet Ihr den Stromberg von seiner typischen Seite kennenlernen. Dreckig, hart, unbarmherzig - und ohne Biergärten.


----------



## Route66 (27. August 2004)

Rolf H. schrieb:
			
		

> Der Stromberg ist nach den letzten Regentagen durch seine tonige Erde ( lässt wenig Wasser abfliessen ) bestimmt sehr schlammig ; entweder eventuell Tourenänderung oder nicht erschrecken wenn die gesammten Biker im Morrast versinken ! ;-O
> Grüssle Rolf


Rolf, vergiss es    ein Mountainbiker darf auch mal dreckig werden   
Sonntag solls trocken werden und bis dahin sinds ja noch zwei Tage.

Also Treffpunktsvorschlag für uns: 8:28 Uhr vor dem A.T.U. in Mühlacker und vergiss den Gerhard nicht ! 
Um exact 8:43 treffen wir uns dann in Zasch mit  Martin und evtl. dem bikoman, dann rollen wir nach Starrock City   

Greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (27. August 2004)

@ KAler und Umgebung
Biete MFG, Treff Mann Mobilia, Sonntag ca. 8:15 Uhr (d. h. um 8 Uhr aufstehen!!!)


----------



## Don Stefano (27. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Treff Mann Mobilia, Sonntag ca. 8:15 Uhr (d. h. um 8 Uhr aufstehen!!!)


Aufstehen um 8:00 gilt aber nur, wenn man im Mann Mobilia wohnt  
Ich würde gerne mit dir fahren, habe aber noch Abstimmungsbedarf bezüglich der Heimkehrzeit mit meiner Familie. 
@Wooly: Da aber Bernhard jetzt doch nicht mitfährt, müsstest du noch zwei Plätze frei haben - Oder willst du jetzt auch kneifen?  

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Schwarzspecht (27. August 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> habe aber noch Abstimmungsbedarf bezüglich der Heimkehrzeit



eL Scheffe hat ja was von 9-16 Uhr Fahrzeit gesprochen - vielleicht lässt er sich ja zu einer Verkürzung erweichen!



			
				skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> @Wooly: Da aber Bernhard jetzt doch nicht mitfährt, müsstest du noch zwei Plätze frei haben - Oder willst du jetzt auch kneifen?



@ Wooly
Wäre der Treffpunkt (MannMob 8:15) für dich okay?
Wer wollte denn jetzt noch mit, lelebebbel, haring, sonstwer???


----------



## lelebebbel (27. August 2004)

mitfahrjelegenheit?
HIER ICH ICH!!!111

8:15h mann mobilia - da hinne an der durlacher allee? alles klar!
wie sieht denn die beik-beförderung mit dem auto aus? im kofferraum? ist da ein ausbau des vorderrads notwendig? dazu muss ich nämlich die luft rauslassen 

der neue lenker ist heut angekommen, zum glück, denn ich fahre aus gewohnheit eigentlich immer mit lenker..


----------



## Schwarzspecht (27. August 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> ist da ein ausbau des vorderrads notwendig? dazu muss ich nämlich die luft rauslassen



Habe zwar einen großen Kombi - bei zwei oder mehr Rädern gehts wahrscheinlich nur mit VR-Ausbau.


----------



## Haring (27. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Wer wollte denn jetzt noch mit, lelebebbel, haring, sonstwer???


Danke für das Angebot. Fahr selbst mit Auto von Weingarten aus. Ist ja bloß ein Katzensprung bis Starrock. Könnt von Weingarten aus noch 2 Leuts mitnehmen - aber hier wohnt ja keine Sau, außer ich.

Bis Sonntag


----------



## Schwarzspecht (27. August 2004)

@ Haring
Bring doch den pinhead mit!

@ Stefan und lelebebbel
... gebucht!

Für den Fall der Fälle PMse ich euch noch meine Tel.!


----------



## Rolf H. (27. August 2004)

Route66 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Treffpunktsvorschlag für uns: 8:28 Uhr vor dem A.T.U. in Mühlacker und vergiss den Gerhard nicht !
> Um exact 8:43 treffen wir uns dann in Zasch mit  Martin und evtl. dem bikoman, dann rollen wir nach Starrock City
> 
> Greez




 @ Grösserer Weg Sex und Sexzig   : Ne Viertelstunde nach Zaisersweiher ist schon Olympiaverdächtig ! Schlage vor 8:08 Uhr am A.T.U.
        Grüsslein  Rolflein


----------



## Rolf H. (27. August 2004)

Route66 schrieb:
			
		

> Rolf, vergiss es    ein Mountainbiker darf auch mal dreckig werden



  So sehn wir Nieferner Biker aus wenn der Stromberg trocken ist !

     Schlammige Grüsse Rolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohstrugel (27. August 2004)

Hi Leute,
wollte mal Fragen, ob ich mich auch noch einklinken kann/darf.
Hab am Sonntag endlich mal Zeit, und immer alleine biken ...
@Rolf H.
Ich komme von der Platte runter und könnte auch mit Euch vom A.T.U. aus starten. (A.T.U. ist doch oben an der Kreuzung nach der Brücke, wo es zum Aldi geht?).


----------



## Route66 (28. August 2004)

Rolf H. schrieb:
			
		

> @ Grösserer Weg Sex und Sexzig   : Ne Viertelstunde nach Zaisersweiher ist schon Olympiaverdächtig ! Schlage vor 8:08 Uhr am A.T.U.
> Grüsslein  Rolflein


ja ich wäre jetzt halt einfach auf der Strasse gefahren, da fahre ich normal in 25 Min nach Diefenbach   . 
Aber wenn Du ne andere Strecke fahren willst - mir solls recht sein.
Ich stehe dann um 8:08 Uhr auf der Matte am ATU.

@ rohstrugel
ja genau, direkt neben der Eisenbahnbrücke an der Kreuzung wo es zum Aldi / Averna geht, schräg gegenüber vom Intermarché.
Freut mich, dass Du Dich auch einklinkst.

Rolfi, was ist denn jetzt mit dem Gerhard (und Achim) ???

Gruzz


----------



## Rolf H. (28. August 2004)

Route66 schrieb:
			
		

> Rolfi, was ist denn jetzt mit dem Gerhard (und Achim) ???
> 
> Gruzz



 O.K. Marco ! 8:08 Uhr am A.T.U. wenns trocken ist . 
Den Gerhard treff ich vielleicht heut mittag ( Biketreff-Niefern 13:30 Uhr , Enzapotheke Niefern ). 
 @ rohstrugel : Willkommen in der Chaosgruppe !    
 Grüssle Rolf


----------



## Rolf H. (28. August 2004)

@ rohstrugel ! Hab grad mal in deine Page reingeklickt . Hervorragend gemacht , sehr gute Bilder ! 
   Grüsse Rolf 

www.biketreff-niefern.de


----------



## Cook (28. August 2004)

Sojetztalso: ich fahr um 4.05 in FDS weg und bin dann um 8.56 am Start. Mit der Runde und der Rückfahrt werdens dann so 270km - passt voll in meinen Laktat-Trainingsplan. Hab aber völlig den Überblick verloren, wer alles mitkommt, es sieht aus, als obs ein Volksradfahren wird...ich lass mich mal überraschen! 
Besonders gespannt bin ich darauf, ob skühnen so aussieht wie auf seinem Benutzerbild...
und ob wooly seinen nachschichtgequälten Körper aus dem Bett bringt.
Man darf gespannt sein!


----------



## Wooly (28. August 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> @Wooly: Da aber Bernhard jetzt doch nicht mitfährt, müsstest du noch zwei Plätze frei haben - Oder willst du jetzt auch kneifen?



Klar will ich kneifen ... ich müßte schätzungsweise um 6.30 aufstehen, und ich bin Toningenieur und KEIN Bäcker !!!

Aber keine Angst, das wird schon noch was mit der allgemeinen Zusammenkunft incl. Grillen bei Thiels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (28. August 2004)

Wühlie schrieb:
			
		

> Klar will ich kneifen ...


Wühlie ich hab es ganz genau gewusst. Welche strafe stand doch noch gleich auf "feigheit vorm feind"??? 


			
				Wühlie schrieb:
			
		

> ich müßte schätzungsweise um 6.30 aufstehen,


oh die Dame brauch für die Morgentoilette ein klein wenig länger?!!



			
				Wühlie schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin Toningenieur und KEIN Bäcker !!!


Macht ja nix.... es gibt da Umschulungsmöglichkeiten über das Arbeitsamt




			
				Wühlie schrieb:
			
		

> Aber keine Angst, das wird schon noch was mit der allgemeinen Zusammenkunft incl. Grillen bei Thiels


oh ... man diesjahr hab ich aber den terminkalender schon arg voll aber nen SFDW bei Thiels geht noch rein ;-)

an die späthaufsteher!!
wat issn mit nightride????...... jaja ich weis.... bloß nich soo früh

An alle anderen
Da das durchzählen wieder mal überhaupt nicht klappt weis ich nicht wer und wieviele jetzt mitfahren werden/wollen. Deshalb wird nicht auf geistermitfahrer gewartet und pünktlich um 0915 abgelegt.

eL


----------



## Schwarzspecht (28. August 2004)

@ stefan
Falls du nicht mitfährst, also zu MannMob kommst, gib doch noch Bescheid (Handy oder AB), dann kann ich lelebebbel auch zuhause abholen!


----------



## Don Stefano (28. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Falls du nicht mitfährst, also zu MannMob kommst, gib doch noch Bescheid (Handy oder AB)


Ich kneife natürlich nicht!
Mit einer ausgefeilten und perfekt umgesetzten Verhandlungsstrategie ist es mir gelungen ein open end durchzusetzen.  
Da lelebebbel aber auch nicht im MannMob wohnt, sondern weiter westlich, wäre es mir lieber dorthin zu kommen.
Ich werde meine Tl.Nr an euch beide PMen.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Cook (28. August 2004)

Dafür kann ich nicht!
Leichter Anflug von Grün im Gesicht.


----------



## eL (28. August 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür kann ich nicht!



du meinst du hast keine schuld!!??


----------



## Cook (29. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> du meinst du hast keine schuld!!??


???nein, ich kann nicht mitfahren!
mir ist einfach nur schlecht...


----------



## eL (29. August 2004)

dafür ist den mitfahrern JETZT nach 80km und 1500hm schlecht   

Es hat mich sehr gefreut euch durch den Matsch zu scheuchen.


----------



## Haring (29. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> dafür ist den mitfahrern JETZT nach 80km und 1500hm schlecht


Mir nicht, hätt noch min. 50 km fahren können  ! Beim nächsten mal dann.


			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> Es hat mich sehr gefreut euch durch den Matsch zu scheuchen.


Respect!!! El war wirklich ne geile Tour. Viele schöne matschige Singletrails, deshalb werde ich jetzt ne halbe Stunde unter die Dusche stehen und versuchen meine Matschkrusten vom Körper zu entfernen.

Gruß Haring


----------



## rohstrugel (29. August 2004)

> dafür ist den mitfahrern JETZT nach 80km und 1500hm schlecht


Vor allem wenn man ständig im Kreis fährt.
Feine Tour eL, König des Rundkurses.
Hab mich gerade 1/4h eingeweicht, um mich von der Strombergkruste zu befreien.
So, muß jetzt erst mal den Kühlschrank plündern.


----------



## Rolf H. (29. August 2004)

Hallo !
Ich bin zwar in der Mitte der Tour ausgestiegen , aber ich muss sagen eL hat ne super Strombergrunde ausbaldowert !! Bin grad dabei die Fotos durch den Photoshop zu jagen und werd sie hier ins Forum so nach und nach reinstellen . 

Grüssle Rolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (29. August 2004)

so, jetzt sind sowohl mein rad als auch ich wieder genauso dreckig bzw sauber wie vor der tour. mein vorderrad+hs33 hab ich mir grad nochmal angeschaut - es sitzt sauber in der aufnahme und irgendwie schleift da auch garnix. da koennte natürlich der leicht überdurchschnittliche belagverschleiss dieser runde nachgeholfen haben..

der tacho meldet bei mir nach dem heimradeln in karlsruhe:

TRP: 84.6
AVS: 17.07  
STP: 4:57:00
MAX: 71.9

jedenfalls eine sehr nette tour mit viel schlamm, etwas matsch, ner menge nasser erde und auch ein wenig dreck!

das stromberggebiet (ich hab ja gelernt dass es garkeinen stromBERG gibt!) bietet viele trails, eigentlich alle mit erd-untergrund, die meist eine eher geringe steigung/gefälle haben. schön zum "surfen"! 

und nächstes mal montier ich nen 46cm lenker und fahr mal son weinberg-downhill - vielleicht...


----------



## Rolf H. (29. August 2004)

Pics die zweite .
  Rolfi


----------



## Rolf H. (29. August 2004)

Pics , die dritte .


----------



## Route66 (29. August 2004)

Hallo Jungs,

wollte grade mal fragen, obs noch Überlebende gab ????  
Und der Rolf tobt sich ja auch schon wieder am Photoshop aus...


Aber mal Respekt an eL !  Für die Zeit, die er jetzt hier in der Gegend ist, kennt er sich schon super aus.
Die Runde war ja wirklich nicht schlecht.

Leider musste ich Euch ja schon früher verlassen. War dann kurz vor halb zwei daheim und die Uhr zeigte 71 km und 1000 hm.
Mir wars aber ehrlich gesagt auch recht so, viel mehr hätte ich nicht gebraucht bei dem Tempo.


Vielleicht kann man das ja mal wiederholen.


Gruss Marko


----------



## Waldgeist (29. August 2004)

@ EL 

Wie wäre es mit einer Tourenbeschreibung im Tour- und Sportguide unter Baden-Württemberg?

Gruß Waldgeist

P.S. am 11.09.04 gehts`s wieder los mit den Touren. Näheres folgt


----------



## Rolf H. (29. August 2004)

So . Ein Pic hab ich noch : der Schlammpaddler ! 
Die Fotos muss man im IBC auf höchstens 60 KB runterrechnen ; 
ist also Qualitätsmässig nicht so der " Brüller ". Deshalb hab ich sie 
 auf unsere Webseite reingestellt . Wer Interesse hat kann sie da runterladen .
www.biketreff-niefern.de    Galerie ,   Aktuelle Bilder  .
  Grüssle Rolf


----------



## Wooly (30. August 2004)

Rolf H. schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fotos muss man im IBC auf höchstens 60 KB runterrechnen ; ist also Qualitätsmässig nicht so der " Brüller ".



[Klug*******rmodus] also da gibt es ja andere Wege, und dann mancht man die Photos halt kleiner bei besserer Auflösung oder benutzt das Album und so ... aber dein Benutzerbild sagt ja schon einiges ;-)) [/Klug*******rmodus]

anyway, ich war heute mal wieder den Zickzackweg an der Teufelsmühle bezwingen, und dann übers Teufelsloch zurück, bei diesem Wetter eine rutschige Angelegenheit, aber immerhin TRAILLASTIG !!! Was ist denn nun, wo waren die versprochenen Trails? Wo die Aktion ??? ich sehe nur Forstwege, Asphalt & Langeweile ??????? Und 1000 Hm auf 70 KM Strecke ? das bekommt man in der Pfalz & Schwarzwald locker auf der Hälfte hin !!!

also ich weiß nicht, überzeugend ist das nicht, ihr solltet mal den Photografen wechseln oder den Tourenplaner ....


----------



## Schlammpaddler (30. August 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ...Was ist denn nun, wo waren die versprochenen Trails? Wo die Aktion ??? ich sehe nur Forstwege, Asphalt & Langeweile ??????? Und 1000 Hm auf 70 KM Strecke ? das bekommt man in der Pfalz & Schwarzwald locker auf der Hälfte hin !!!
> 
> also ich weiß nicht, überzeugend ist das nicht, ihr solltet mal den Photografen wechseln oder den Tourenplaner ....


Na, na, na!
Erst kneifen und dann mosern, das haben wir ja besonders gerne. 
Also was den Photografen betrifft, der hatte auf den Singletails alle Hände voll zu tun, und konnte sich nicht auch noch um seine Kamera kümmern.
Was den Tourenplaner betrifft:
RISPÄKT vor seiner Ortskenntnis. Nach den paar Wochen hier in der Gegend kennt er sich schon verflixt gut aus. 
Ich gebe zu, man hätte die eine oder vielleicht auch andere Ecke etwas direkter anfahren können, aber über einen Mangel an schönen Trails konnte wohl keiner klagen. Ausserdem bleibt so noch etwas Raum für Steigerungen.   
Der nächste Event wird wohl etwas traillastiger werden. Dazu werde ich eL noch die eine oder andere "Abkürzung" zeigen, so dass wir die Runde von 80km auf 55-60km eindampfen können. Oder wir drehen einfach noch ein paar Schleifen rund um Starrock und sind dann wieder bei 80km. 
Bis dahin kann eL vielleicht auch so etwas wie Tempogefühl entwickeln, damit der Zug etwas homogener rollt und die Ausfallrate etwas geringer wird.

@Rolf:
Sorry, aber so war das eigentlich nicht geplant mit deinem Ausstieg. Sehr schade.   

@all:
 ich fand die Runde sehr gut. Unbedingt zur Nachahmung empfohlen!

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## Schwarzspecht (30. August 2004)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> Der nächste Event wird wohl etwas traillastiger werden. Dazu werde ich eL noch die eine oder andere "Abkürzung" zeigen, so dass wir die Runde von 80km auf 55-60km eindampfen können.QUOTE]
> 
> Das hört sich ja richtig gut an!!
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haring (30. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> dafür ist den mitfahrern JETZT nach 80km und 1500hm schlecht
> Es hat mich sehr gefreut euch durch den Matsch zu scheuchen.


@ Wooly
Schmälere mal unsere Leistung nicht so, der Route ist ungefähr bei der Hälfte ausgestiegen und hat dementsprechend weniger km und hm. Nach deiner Aussage wird der el sich bestimmt was ganz besonderes für dich einfallen lassen  . Aber dann wird nicht gekniffen!

Gruß von dem vom Matsch wieder befreiten Haring


----------



## Wooly (30. August 2004)

Haring schrieb:
			
		

> Nach deiner Aussage wird der el sich bestimmt was ganz besonderes für dich einfallen lassen  .



Det will ich hoffen !!!



			
				Haring schrieb:
			
		

> Der nächste Event wird wohl etwas traillastiger werden. Dazu werde ich eL noch die eine oder andere "Abkürzung" zeigen, so dass wir die Runde von 80km auf 55-60km eindampfen können



Na seht ihr, es geht doch ...


----------



## OnkelW (30. August 2004)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> Bis dahin kann eL vielleicht auch so etwas wie Tempogefühl entwickeln, damit der Zug etwas homogener rollt und die Ausfallrate etwas geringer wird.



Vorwärts immer, rückwärts nimmer!!
Gut so eL, weitermachen... Ist die Ausfallrate nicht der Zweck der Radspochtveranstaltung? Deshalb ist ja bei ESK-geführten Veranstaltungen stets ein Klappspaten mitzuführen.   


OnkelW


----------



## Haring (30. August 2004)

OnkelW schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb ist ja bei ESK-geführten Veranstaltungen stets ein Klappspaten mitzuführen.   OnkelW


Im Süden benutzen wir für sowat ne Spitzhacke  .

Gruß


----------



## Don Stefano (30. August 2004)

Hallo,

nachdem nun schon einige von euch die Impressionen des gestrigen Tages geschildert haben, folgt nun das Ganze aus meiner Sicht:

Ich freue mich ein paar neue Trails und einheimische Biker der neuen Heimat von eL kennengelernt zu haben. Da waren schon ein paar Schmankerl darunter. Besonders im Gedächtnis verblieben ist mir das von besorgten Wanderern mit zusätzlichen Ästen und daraus entstandenen Stufen technisch aufgewertete Teilstück, das letzte Trailstück vor dem Mittagsmahl, welches in höherem Tempo durchzusurfen war und der Teil ganz am Anfang, der mir wieder in Erinnerung gerufen hat, wie glitschig eine nasse Wurzel in Verbindung mit einem von Schlamm zugesetzten Vorderreifen ist. Da waren aber noch weitere Teilstücke, wie das, an dem lelebebbel sein Rad in den Schlamm rein gefahren hat wie in einen Radständer, dass es stecken blieb und, und, und ...

Leider waren die Trails von längeren Transferstücken unterbrochen, die eL mit Unterstützung von lelebebbel, Schlammpaddler und einem weiteren Einheimischen (sorry ich hab ein schlechtes Namensgedächtnis) möglichst schnell hinter sich bringen wollten, um sie nicht so lang erscheinen zu lassen. So kam es, dass ein Teils des Genusses auf den Trailstücken von dem 180er Puls und dem Brennen in den Beinen zunichte gemacht wurde. Leider hat eL auch die Mittagspause auf einen zu späten Zeitpunkt gelegt, so dass die bereits um 800 losgereisten Badener (vor allem ich als Übergewichtiger habe ja einen enormen Energiebedarf) keine Gemütlichkeit während dem Verspeisen der hastig reingestopften Riegel verspürten.

Damit Rolf mal das Posten von Bildern lernt, will ich die korrekte Vorgehensweise mal kurz demonstrieren (das Full-Size, 4MP-Bild gibts beim Draufklicken, alle Bilder orginal aus der Kamera, weil ich hier kein Photoshop habe):




Frösche in der Sonne (Froschel Nachkommen?)




Aussicht




zwei Karlsruher mit eL




eL und zwei der wackeren Karlsruher bei der Anfahrt zum Wirtshaus




Mittagessen um 1500

Einer Gegeneinladung von eL in die Pfalz (unter Führung von Froschel) würde ich mich gerne anschließen, damit eL ein Verständnis dafür bekommt, was eine traillastige Tour ist.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Schafschützer (30. August 2004)

War ja wohl ganz nett. Aber mal ehrlich, mit dem EL wäre ich nicht mitgefahren. Der hat ja die Masern oder was ähnlich ansteckendes. Doch doch, ich hab das auf dem hochauflösenden Bild (drittes von oben) gesehen. Naja, für die meisten ansteckenden Krankenheiten, gibt es ja jetzt auch mittel für danach, habe ich natürlich nur gehört.
Wer weiß, vielleicht klappt so ein Treffen ja auch mal im unvergleichlichen Achertal. Wenn es nicht regnet. Wenn meine Gabel funktioniert. Wenn meine Frau mich lässt. Wenn die Kinder gesund sind. Wenn die Russen nicht kommen. Wenn der Rune freihändig fährt. Usw.


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnkelW (30. August 2004)

Schafschützer schrieb:
			
		

> War ja wohl ganz nett. Aber mal ehrlich, mit dem EL wäre ich nicht mitgefahren. Der hat ja die Masern oder was ähnlich ansteckendes. Doch doch, ich hab das auf dem hochauflösenden Bild (drittes von oben) gesehen. Naja, für die meisten ansteckenden Krankenheiten, gibt es ja jetzt auch mittel für danach, habe ich natürlich nur gehört.



Ja das mit diesem Ausschlag hatten wir auch schonmal erleben müssen. Wir haben dann einfach zugesehen das eL möglichst 200 m hinter uns fährt.   

OnkelW


----------



## Schlammpaddler (30. August 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> So kam es, dass ein Teils des Genusses auf den Trailstücken von dem 180er Puls und dem Brennen in den Beinen zunichte gemacht wurde.


Du hättest nur was sagen müssen. Beim Tempo bin ich nicht so verbissen wie diese Berliner. Da lasse ich durchaus mit mir reden. 


> Einer Gegeneinladung von eL in die Pfalz (unter Führung von Froschel) würde ich mich gerne anschließen, damit eL ein Verständnis dafür bekommt, was eine traillastige Tour ist.


Also ich glaube dazu würde ich mich notfalls auch überreden lassen. Pfalz ist immer gut. Zwar isses nicht so schön dreckig, aber dafür sind die Trails nicht zu verachten.
Aber wie gesagt, der näxte Stromberg Event wird wesentlich traillastiger sein. Vielleicht nicht so viele wie in der Pfalz, dafür nicht so ekelig sandig.   

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## Schlammpaddler (30. August 2004)

OnkelW schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das mit diesem Ausschlag hatten wir auch schonmal erleben müssen. Wir haben dann einfach zugesehen das eL möglichst 200 m hinter uns fährt.


Das Zeug muss extrem ansteckend sein. Selbst seine Brille hatte gestern diese Dinger.    
Neee, keine Panik! Das ist ganz normale Herbst-Akne. Nix Schlimmes.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (30. August 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Frösche in der Sonne (Froschel Nachkommen?)



@ Stefan
Top-Bilder, alle Achtung!
Waren die Krötenviecher bei dir nachher auch so schwer aus dem Reifenprofil zu kratzen?


----------



## Don Stefano (30. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Waren die Krötenviecher bei dir nachher auch so schwer aus dem Reifenprofil zu kratzen?


Nö, ich hab' da so ein spezielles Reifenprofil, da bleiben die nicht mehr drin kleben, sondern werden astrein platt gemacht (siehe Bild).

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Rolf H. (30. August 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> aber dein Benutzerbild sagt ja schon einiges ;-))
> 
> also ich weiß nicht, überzeugend ist das nicht, ihr solltet mal den Photografen wechseln oder den Tourenplaner ....



Danke !


----------



## Cook (30. August 2004)

Nachdem im Vorfeld der Tour von >100km die Rede war, habe ich mich an die alte Rennradfahrerweisheit gehalten: am Morgen vor dem Rennen ein Kotelett und 3 rohe Eier bringt mächtig Bums.
Da der Morgen auf Grund der Frühe dafür nicht prädestiniert war, nahmen meine Familie und bereits am Vorabend Platz bei unserem (für seine Fleischportionen)beliebten Griechen. Zuerst etwas ungläubig, alsdann aber wieder geschäftstüchtig, brachte er mir die gewünschte Olympia-Marathon-Herkules-Platte für 6 Personen. Die Platte wurde sauber geputzt, jedoch der abschliessende Likör musste schlecht gewesen sein, denn er machte sich immer wieder unangenehm bemerkbar. Zwar möchte ich meinen Verdauungsapparat durchaus als rustikal bezeichnen, doch wollte ich meinem Körper keine 200km Autofahrt mit Zwischendurch durchs Gelände geradle empfehlen. Im Nachhinein erwies sich die Entscheidung als durchaus richtig, da sich die Veranstaltung als Memmenrunde mit lächerlichen 70km und gerade mal 1000hm entpuppte. Dafür hole ich mein Rassepferd nicht aus dem Stall.
Aber, lieber eL, freut es mich sehr, dass trotzdem harter Rattspocht geboten wurde, sodass Ortsansässige dem Peloton nicht mehr folgen konnten und ausschieden. Vielleicht schaffst du es irgendwann mal vom Stromberger zum Schwarzwälder.
Helas und yia mas!


----------



## Flugrost (31. August 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Einer Gegeneinladung von eL in die Pfalz (unter Führung von Froschel) würde ich mich gerne anschließen, damit eL ein Verständnis dafür bekommt, was eine traillastige Tour ist.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Stefan



Schöne Landschaftzbilder hab ich gesehen, weite Horizonte, Flachlurche in Holzfelgen und gestresste Loischdungsschbordler mit Isodrinx.

Die nächste Vorstellung dieses Films, denke ich, darf im Großen Kino Pfälzerwald stattfinden.Welcome there.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (31. August 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> .....


Aha, wohl auch so einer aus der Kantenklatscherfraktion, der es in Anbetracht der schlechten Wettervorhersage vorgezogen hat doch lieber Zuhause bei Muttern am warmen Herd zu bleiben.   

See you in the Pfalz
Martin


----------



## Froschel (31. August 2004)

> =Woolyanyway, ich war heute mal wieder den Zickzackweg an der Teufelsmühle bezwingen, und dann übers Teufelsloch zurück....



eigentlich hätte man sich da sehen sollen, war nämlich die genau gleiche Runde abradeln. Naja, das nächste mal dann eben in der Pfalz.   
War ja echt saurutschig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (31. August 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich hätte man sich da sehen sollen, war nämlich die genau gleiche Runde abradeln. Naja, das nächste mal dann eben in der Pfalz.
> War ja echt saurutschig.



sowas sowas ... ich bin so gegen 11 losgefahren ... naja nächstesch mal ruf ich an.


----------



## Cook (31. August 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> da sich die Veranstaltung als Memmenrunde mit lächerlichen 70km und gerade mal 1000hm entpuppte. Dafür hole ich mein Rassepferd nicht aus dem Stall.
> Aber, lieber eL, freut es mich sehr, dass trotzdem harter Rattspocht geboten wurde, sodass Ortsansässige dem Peloton nicht mehr folgen konnten und ausschieden. Vielleicht schaffst du es irgendwann mal vom Stromberger zum Schwarzwälder.
> Helas und yia mas!



Noch ein Einschub, damit das auch niemand missversteht: ich meine nichts wirklich ernst, deshalb immer ein   

Natürlich auch mein Respekt, sich 70km im Schlamm zu wälzen und das mit 1000 (oder 1500???) hm.

@froschel: trainierst du heimlich im Schwarzwald für die Pfalz?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (31. August 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein Einschub, damit das auch niemand missversteht: ich meine nichts wirklich ernst, deshalb immer ein



Zu spät, bin schon beleidigt!


----------



## Wooly (31. August 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein Einschub, damit das auch niemand missversteht: ich meine nichts wirklich ernst, deshalb immer ein



Cook was ist los ... hat Ivoxl mit dir geschumpfen oder was ??


----------



## Flugrost (31. August 2004)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, wohl auch so einer aus der Kantenklatscherfraktion, der es in Anbetracht der schlechten Wettervorhersage vorgezogen hat doch lieber Zuhause bei Muttern am warmen Herd zu bleiben.
> 
> See you in the Pfalz
> Martin



Als MöchtegernKantenklatschCCler galt es am WoE einen dämlichen Arbeitseinsatz abzuleisten. Wasserdicht sindwa wohl alle   

CU spätestens im Winter im PW


----------



## Cook (31. August 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Cook was ist los ... hat Ivoxl mit dir geschumpfen oder was ??


 ja :- (


----------



## eL (31. August 2004)

und an das schönste der tour erinnert sich keiner???
ich sach nur
Weinbergschnecken!!!!!   

bis denn eL


----------



## Schlammpaddler (1. September 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> und an das schönste der tour erinnert sich keiner???
> ich sach nur
> Weinbergschnecken!!!!!
> 
> bis denn eL


Ach du meinst die eine mit buntem Fell kurz vor Ochsenbach - ja, doch  - ich erinnere mich.


----------



## Waldgeist (1. September 2004)

Ob das gut geht. Hier etwas über das Liebesleben der Weinbergschnecke(n) 

 

Waldgeist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (1. September 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> @froschel: trainierst du heimlich im Schwarzwald für die Pfalz?




Reine Selbstkasteinung. Ich brauch das ab und zu.



.


----------



## fez (1. September 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich hätte man sich da sehen sollen, war nämlich die genau gleiche Runde abradeln. Naja, das nächste mal dann eben in der Pfalz.
> War ja echt saurutschig.


....ihr zwei seid ja lustig - fahrt beide an die Teufelsmühle ohne euch abzusprechen :kopfschüttel:. Waren eure Sinne noch so verwirrt von köstlichen Hähnchen im Brotteig :schlemm:? 

Ich habe mir übrigens auch durch Selbstkasteiung in Form von "bei-Gegenwind-solo-übern-Grötzinger- Baggersee-paddelns-obwohl-man-den-J-Schlag-noch-nicht-so-richtig-kann" und (von Baggerseebesuchern heftig beklatschten) Antiumkippübungen mit Tati (incl. Tauchgängen :schluck: mit kompletter Bootsbefüllung) eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung oder sowas am rechten Ellenbogen zugezogen.


----------



## Froschel (1. September 2004)

@ Fez+Wooly und sonstnochpaddler: wie wär`s denn mal mit ner kleinen Altrheinarmrunde mit dem Kanu+Kajak bei Rappenwörth ?


----------



## Wooly (1. September 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Waren eure Sinne noch so verwirrt von köstlichen Hähnchen im Brotteig :schlemm:? [/size]



was kochst du auch so gut ... außerdem hatte ich dann doch noch mal das eine oder das andere Mal nachgeschenkt ....


----------



## fez (1. September 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> @ Fez+Wooly und sonstnochpaddler: wie wär`s denn mal mit ner kleinen Altrheinarmrunde mit dem Kanu+Kajak bei Rappenwörth ?


aber wie gesagt: Ärmchen tut momentan weh


----------



## eL (1. September 2004)

Liebe Geländeratspochtler und Kantenklatscher 
In den vorangegangenen beiträgen las ich zwischen den zeilen das wohl einige wenige nicht ganz auf ihre kosten gekommen sind (drückeberger schließe ich hier mal aus obwohl auch die rumgemosert haben).Deshalb möchte ich abschließend noch ein paar worte zu den sonntäglichen vorfällen loswerden.
Ziel meines vorhabens war es interessierten geländeratspochtlern den Stromberg, welcher vor meiner haustür vorsichhin vegetiert, näher zu bringen.Jeder der bis 3 zählen kann und dem link gefolgt ist welcher die topografie des zu bereisenden gebietes darlegt, wusste das es wegstrecke zurückzulegen galt und das nicht überall äste und anderweitig gedöns auf den wegen rumliegt. Wer den ESK kennt weis auch das bei uns oder auf von seinen Kadern geführten touren nicht Rumgelullert wird. Desweiternen wird vor künstlichen hindernissen wie bretterzäunen nicht halt gemacht sondern diese überwunden. Es werden alle arten von wege befahren..... ausnahmsweise auch asphaltierte. Sollte es den mitreisenden zu irgendeinem zeitpunkt der reise auch nur der kleinste gedanke kommen das der führer den weg nicht genau weis oder es im kreise herum geht so ist dieses gewollt und dient der verwirrung der mitreisenden. Ziel des vorhabens ist es den mitreisenden die orientierung zu nehmen und dadurch ein alleiniges bereisen der ländereien welche unter ESK protektorat stehen zu verhindern. Leider konnte ich nicht mit Eisenschweinwetter über die ganze tourlänge dienen ... der sonnenschein mit seinem klarem blauem himmel zum schluss der tour war einfach unausstehlich.
Rolf deine desertation am fuße des burgberges war unentschuldbar und jetz bin ich dir urst böse....
Route 66 sah wenig später auf der eselsburg nicht mehr wirklich frisch aus und wurde vom sani nach hause geschickt
Es wurde nicht wirklich gemeutert und dem flehen nach etwas essbarem gab ich auch nicht vorzeitig nach.
Vorausfahrspechtel hat zwar das letzte drittel der tour nur im unterbewustsein wahrgenommen aber das ist unter diesen umständen normal.Deshalb ist Spechtel auch held des tages geworden
Hehring hat sich über die ganze tour so penetrant in den mittelpunkt gestellt das ich am ende nicht einmal wusste  wer er ist.
Das wir in ochsenbach dem zweitschönsten dorf des strombergs was richtiges zu futtern bekommen dessen war ich mir sicher und die frisch vom brett geschubsten spätzle waren die besten die ich je bekommen hatte.
Danach ging eigentlich nix mehr und die ein oder andere steigung war mir wirklich entfallen    ich dacht es geht nur noch bergab.
Die netten trails am ende der tour ließ ich aus zweierlei gründen aus.
erstens wollte ich verhindern das völlig entkräftete geländeratspochtler in eine traube alkoholisierter sternenfelsersandbauernfestfeierer droppen
zweitens sand ganz groß in ihren gesichtern geschrieben "ick will nahause zu mama" weshalb ich sie die asphaltstrasse runterfallen lies an dessen fusse ihre transportmittel zur abfahrt bereit standen.


Die mitreisenden haben nur einen bruchteil des hier zur verfügung stehenden wegenetzes zu gesicht bekommen und wer willens ist mir zu folgen der bekommt wieder eine feine tour geboten. Vergesst nie "schmerz ist schwäche die gerade deinen körper verlässt"  denn schließlich sind wir nicht zum spass hier.

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf H. (1. September 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte es den mitreisenden zu irgendeinem zeitpunkt der reise auch nur der kleinste gedanke kommen das der führer den weg nicht genau weis oder es im kreise herum geht so ist dieses gewollt und dient der verwirrung der mitreisenden.
> 
> 
> Rolf deine desertation am fuße des burgberges war unentschuldbar und jetz bin ich dir urst böse....




Wir sind etwa 2- einhalb Stunden um das FKK-Gelände von Freudenstein gekreist !  weshalb kennt sich der eL da so gut aus ???

Sorry aber als alter Sack ( 54 ) sollte ich vielleicht nicht mehr mit den jungen Spritzern mitfahren ! Trotzdem hat es mich saumässig gefreut euch kennenzulernen ! @ eL  deine Tour wahr wirklich SPITZE und für einen erst dreimonatig im Ländle weilenden hast du schon hervorragende Strombergortskenntnisse ( arbeitest du eigentlich irgentwann ??) 
  Grüsse an alle 
    Rolf
 P.S bei deiner nächsten Tour bin ich wieder die ersten drei KM dabei !


----------



## bikeoman (2. September 2004)

Moin!
So, nach längerer Internet-Abwesenheit melde ich mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort...
Schlammpaddler wollte mich zwar für euren Strombergausflug gewinnen, doch leider war ich schon verplant. Schade, schein ja ne nette Runde gewesen zu sein! Aber keine Sorge, das nächste mal bin ich dabei *androh*(Schlammpaddler, höre ich da ein aufstöhnen?   )
Ich melde hiermit auch mal prinzipielles Interesse an weitern Treffen an, egal ob Stromberg, Pfalz oder Schwarzwald!

[lästermodus-on]


			
				Rolf H. schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind etwa 2- einhalb Stunden um das FKK-Gelände von Freudenstein gekreist !  weshalb kennt sich der eL da so gut aus ???


Ach so! Sach mal Rolf, hast Du das vorher gewußt und bist nur deshalb mitgefahren? Wie? Diesmal keine Bilder oder Filmaufnahmen?  
[lästermodus-off]

Bis denne
Thorsten


----------



## Schlammpaddler (2. September 2004)

bikeoman schrieb:
			
		

> ... Aber keine Sorge, das nächste mal bin ich dabei *androh*(Schlammpaddler, höre ich da ein aufstöhnen?   )


NIEMALS!! Ich bin jederzeit für ein Duell bereit.   *säbelrassel*
Und bei der nächsten Tour wird das FKK Gelände an den Schluß gesetzt, dann bleibt der Rolf auch bei der Truppe.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (2. September 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb ist Spechtel auch held des tages geworden



Du bist so gut zu mir!!


----------



## bikeoman (2. September 2004)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> NIEMALS!! Ich bin jederzeit für ein Duell bereit.   *säbelrassel*


Dann ist Dir ja klar was Dir am Samstag blüt, oder?




			
				Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> Und bei der nächsten Tour wird das FKK Gelände an den Schluß gesetzt, dann bleibt der Rolf auch bei der Truppe.


Gute Idee! Aber wenn er dann mit raushängender Zunge durch das FKK-Gelände rollt??? Hab da so meine Bedenken - es könnte ja falsch verstanden werden


----------

